# tuna shadow



## Gruntilda (Nov 28, 2017)

I am just curious... is the shadow for the tune noticeably bigger than the other ocean fish?  I havn't caught one yet and was wondering if it is like the tuna shadows in the other AC games - a whole lot bigger.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 28, 2017)

It's what I've heard but I haven't caught one to confirm it. The rare fish do have larger shadows in general, though. I'm hoping to see a screenie from someone eventually


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 28, 2017)

I read on the animal crossing wiki that the tuna does in fact show up as a bigger shadow than all the rest, so its easy to be recognized.


----------



## Cai-crossing (Nov 28, 2017)

*It's HUGE compared to the other ocean fish. I've caught 3 so far, it's very easy to tell them apart.  *


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 28, 2017)

Is there any particular time that they show up?... like at night as opposed to during the day?


----------



## mitfy (Nov 28, 2017)

i've only caught one, so i haven't noticed anything. i think all of the fish spawn randomly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 28, 2017)

I've caught two so far, but they're extremely rare and worth 5,000 Bells each.  And yes, its shadow is freaking enormous lol.


----------



## sleepel (Nov 28, 2017)

I took the best screencap that I could, but yes it's a pretty large shadow compared to the Olive Flounder.

Tuna:







Olive Flounder:


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you all!  Wow sleepel!!  That is huge!!


----------

